# 075 Stihl



## thewoodlands (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm looking at a 075 Stihl, the seller wants $250.00. Since I don't have a compression tester is there any other way I can make sure it has good compression?

What else should I look for?

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 16, 2012)

Pull the muff check cylinder walls for scratchs and just by the pull of the saw. It should be some what close to the 660.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 16, 2012)

Won't advance Auto let you borrow a compression tester?


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 16, 2012)

They sell them, I'll talk with the seller (I've bought from him before) he might have one because he works on small engines. What should the compression read if I want to buy a tester?

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 16, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Pull the muff check cylinder walls for scratchs and just by the pull of the saw. It should be some what close to the 660.


 On my way over, you'll see pictures tonight if it's good.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 16, 2012)

Ideally in the 150 to 170 psi area. Get that saw if it runs good, that's a steal!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 16, 2012)

Like, Um . . . where is this saw right now??<-- Closest thing we gotz to a Angel thingy here


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 16, 2012)

The last three pictures are after a quick cleaning. It starts on the second pull, seems to run fine but I'm taking it in just to have the Stihl dealer look it over since I'm not good at some of this stuff.

Just emailed Stihl the serial # but they did not have it in the system so they went off the model number, built between 1974-1980.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 16, 2012)

Zappy you stole that saw.  That's in really nice condition, usually the bottom webbing of the case is missing from them saws, yours is intact which tells me it wasn't used very hard.  The recoil cover looks to be in excellent condition and it has the big tank as it should, you say it starts on the second pull and that says it all.  You know that saw has both automatically AND manual oilers on it, for using those really big bars....now that saw won't rev as high or cut as fast as your 660, but man do those oldies have some torque!  I'll help you out however I can brother.  Man, I'm excited for ya!!  That will make a great milling saw.....111cc's of vintage Stihl muscle!  BOOOOOH YAH!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice Zap....

Are you looking to Mill with that Big Ol Beast?


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill, it was his grandfathers saw who only used it around his house, never had a woodlot just liked to buy the best. I'm sure I'll need some help, thanks for the offer.

DexterDay, yes I plan on milling with it but need a 36 inch bar with some different ripping chains.

zap


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 16, 2012)

Great score. That beast is in very nice shape. Bet it has an awesome rumble at idle.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 16, 2012)

I can see we're gonna have to build you a ported muffler this winter for that saw.....you think it sounds good now, you ougta hear it with a ported muffler.........GGGRRRRRRRR GAAARRRRRRRRRR........


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm jealous & you need to go to church twice on Sunday. That's all I've got to say. Oh yea, & port that muffler like scotty said. A C


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

I just dropped it off so our local shop can go through it, he said it look to be in good shape but we should find out by the end of this week or the beginning of next week exactly what type of shape it is in.

If I wanted an extra air filter (the local shop might have one) but if they don't what are my options for extra parts?

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome, 2 gun sam here I am!


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 17, 2012)

This filter looks pretty reasonable

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-050-0...597?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519bea5ca5


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks HittinSteel, time for me to find my ebay password. Our local shop thinks he has some in the Canton Store so I'll give them first shot or just have two.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 17, 2012)

zap said:


> Thanks HittinSteel, time for me to find my ebay password. Our local shop thinks he has some in the Canton Store so I'll give them first shot or just have two.
> 
> zap


yeah zap I bought several aftermarket filters off of eBay and they work fine.  Doesn't hurt do have a couple extra laying in the shed!  Let me know what the shop says about the saw.  We'll build you a ported muffler this coming winter.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

Will do Scotty Overkill, I talked with the guy this morning on the 090, last night the wife said go ahead if I want so I just have to say yes on letting the old green truck go.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 17, 2012)

Wish I had an old green truck I'd have traded him already!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2012)

zap said:


> Will do Scotty Overkill, I talked with the guy this morning on the 090, last night the wife said go ahead if I want so I just have to say yes on letting the old green truck go.
> 
> zap


 
Your not saying good by to the truck your saying hello to an 090! WOOOT WOOOOT.....Is it the av? That would be a 3 gun milling opertion that is well beyond any I have seen.


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> .111cc's of vintage Stihl muscle!


 
The 075 was 111cc's??? Holy crap.


----------



## lukem (Apr 17, 2012)

Somebody's got it bad.  First a 660.  Then a 075.  Now an 090.  That's 339 CC of displacement.  Yikes.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

Smokin, I'm not sure if the 090 is the AV, hopefully by the end of next week I seal the deal.

lukem, on the 075 & the 090 I can't beat the deals. If I needed to I could always sell them both for a nice profit.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2012)

zap said:


> Smokin, I'm not sure if the 090 is the AV, hopefully by the end of next week I seal the deal.
> 
> lukem, on the 075 & the 090 I can't beat the deals. If I needed to I could always sell them both for a nice profit.
> 
> zap


 
Yes you could........Some of the best deals on the best saws I have seen! Good for you Zap, should make a castle instead of a cabin.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 17, 2012)

WOW! Holy saw score batman! Now you need a couple more alaskan's and a couple other people to push those things thru some wood! Can you imagine the sound of all three of those things wide open for hours at a time?!?!  Soon Zap is going to be looking at a kiln!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

Bocefus, I'll be happier once they have gone thru the saw (075) then call me telling me everything is fine. Looks like this weekend will be a raining one, the forecast is for 2-4 inches so that will cancel any milling.

All I need once the saw is confirmed good is the 36 inch bar for it with some new ripping chains, I don't think you can change the sprocket so you can run the same chains the 660 does.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2012)

zap said:


> Bocefus, I'll be happier once they have gone thru the saw (075) then call me telling me everything is fine. Looks like this weekend will be a raining one, the forecast is for 2-4 inches so that will cancel any milling.
> 
> All I need once the saw is confirmed good is the 36 inch bar for it with some new ripping chains, I don't think you can change the sprocket so you can run the same chains the 660 does.
> 
> zap


 
Pretty sure you can I rember a thread on it over at the other site. Now its not going to be exactly the same chain. 3/8 .063 but your grinder will be the same set-up. It probally has a 404 on it now it it takes a bigger wheel. Oh and have you priced a 36 inch large mount stihl?  (Go 41 or 41)


----------



## lukem (Apr 17, 2012)

zap said:


> Smokin, I'm not sure if the 090 is the AV, hopefully by the end of next week I seal the deal.
> 
> lukem, on the 075 & the 090 I can't beat the deals. If I needed to I could always sell them both for a nice profit.
> 
> zap


 
I'm just giving you a hard time.  I probably would have snapped them up too.  They will only appreciate in value.  

Don't blow out your shoulder starting those monsters...corrective surgery will suck up all your profits


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

lukem said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time. I probably would have snapped them up too. They will only appreciate in value.
> 
> Don't blow out your shoulder starting those monsters...corrective surgery will suck up all your profits


 It's my back I'll worry about.
zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 17, 2012)

almost broke my fingers starting mine one time......learned there's a 'way' to start them and haven't had that problem again.....knock on wood.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> almost broke my fingers starting mine one time......learned there's a 'way' to start them and haven't had that problem again.....knock on wood.


 
Its called decomp.....Never forget it more than once. Flood one and your going to be just as sorry!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

SO, Stihl just sent me the manual via email so I'll look through it so I have some idea how to start it.

Smokin, I'm not close to being use to the choke & on switch yet, thought I flooded it last night but it finally took off.

zap


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2012)

Make sure you are into the compression stroke and then pull with conviction.  In a past life, I had to crank up an old 110 Mac on several occasions.  It had a bad habit of pulling back every bit as hard as I was pulling on it.  I started using the tips of my fingers so that if it did pull back, it would pull the rope out of my hand vs my arm out of the socket.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 17, 2012)

Jags said:


> Make sure you are into the compression stroke and then pull with conviction.  In a past life, I had to crank up an old 110 Mac on several occasions.  It had a bad habit of pulling back every bit as hard as I was pulling on it.  I started using the tips of my fingers so that if it did pull back, it would pull the rope out of my hand vs my arm out of the socket.


that's exactly it!  SmokinJ, I took the decomp valves out of my saws, jags nailed it!


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> that's exactly it! SmokinJ, I took the decomp valves out of my saws, jags nailed it!


Its the same method when kick starting a heavily modified two stroke 4 wheeler.  I watched my bike pick up a 350 pound guy and throw him over the handle bars (messed up his ankle pretty good, as well)


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2012)

Jags said:


> Make sure you are into the compression stroke and then pull with conviction. In a past life, I had to crank up an old 110 Mac on several occasions. It had a bad habit of pulling back every bit as hard as I was pulling on it. I started using the tips of my fingers so that if it did pull back, it would pull the rope out of my hand vs my arm out of the socket.


 
Only happens once!  Sign of a great saw though!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

Jags said:


> Make sure you are into the compression stroke and then pull with conviction. In a past life, I had to crank up an old 110 Mac on several occasions. It had a bad habit of pulling back every bit as hard as I was pulling on it. I started using the tips of my fingers so that if it did pull back, it would pull the rope out of my hand vs my arm out of the socket.


 If you push in the decomp on the 075 then it won't start do you need to push it in again before you try and restart it.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> This filter looks pretty reasonable
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-050-0...597?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519bea5ca5


 Thanks HittinSteel, I did have my ebay info with me so the filter has been shipped. If the local shop comes up with another filter that will be perfect.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> If you push in the decomp on the 075 then it won't start do you need to push it in again before you try and restart it.
> 
> zap


 
It should pop almost every pull. If it does not then check it out good maybe a shot of w-d.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 18, 2012)

smokinj said:


> It should pop almost every pull. If it does not then check it out good maybe a shot of w-d.


I've seen those decomp valves carbon up so bad that when you pushed them in, they wouldn't pop back out.


----------



## Jags (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> If you push in the decomp on the 075 then it won't start


I am a bit confused.  Are you saying that if you use the decomp - you can't get the saw to start?

The decomp should "reset" or pop out any time the engine fires.  If its not running, reset the decomp and give it another pull.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I've seen those decomp valves carbon up so bad that when you pushed them in, they wouldn't pop back out.


 
I bet. I seen a few of the tree service saws around here and everything on them is bad. Really shows up when you look at there cuts..


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

Jags said:


> I am a bit confused. Are you saying that if you use the decomp - you can't get the saw to start?
> 
> The decomp should "reset" or pop out any time the engine fires. If its not running, reset the decomp and give it another pull.


 No Jags, just asking about if it won't start do I need to push it in each time.

zap


----------



## lukem (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> No Jags, just asking about if it won't start do I need to push it in each time.
> 
> zap


Push it in each time it pops out until she's running.  My 361 will pop the decomp on every pull whether it fires/coughs or not.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> No Jags, just asking about if it won't start do I need to push it in each time.
> 
> zap


 
You will only miss it once!


----------



## Jags (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> No Jags, just asking about if it won't start do I need to push it in each time.
> 
> zap


 
Nope - if it is working properly, it won't pop out (reset) until the engine at least fires. If the engine does "pop", yet does not start, then you will need to reset the decomp.

Edit - It appears that some saws (as with Lukes post above) will pop the decomp out with each pull. Mine does not. Only if the saw "fires"...and I do believe that is the true way it is supposed to work.


----------



## Jags (Apr 18, 2012)

smokinj said:


> You will only miss it once!


No doubt.  If you miss it and the decomp resets...at your next pull, you WILL notice it (and wonder why your arm now hurts).


----------



## lukem (Apr 18, 2012)

Jags said:


> Nope - if it is working properly, it won't pop out (reset) until the engine at least fires. If the engine does "pop", yet does not start, then you will need to reset the decomp.
> 
> Edit - It appears that some saws (as with Lukes post above) will pop the decomp out with each pull. Mine does not. Only if the saw "fires"...and I do believe that is the true way it is supposed to work.


 
Does that mean my decomp is busted?  Either way it seems to do the job, maybe just not as well as it could?  I have no intention to fix it, but am curious.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

Regarding running the same size ripping chains on the 075 that I run on the 660 (36 inch .050 gauge) I've been told this bar will fit on the 075 but run the .050.
Bar # 3003-000-8853, the local Stihl dealer is checking it out for me.
http://www.stihlcatalog.com/guide/STIHL2010Catalog/41.asp

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> Regarding running the same size ripping chains on the 075 that I run on the 660 (36 inch .050 gauge) I've been told this bar will fit on the 075 but run the .050.
> Bar # 3003-000-8853, the local Stihl dealer is checking it out for me.
> http://www.stihlcatalog.com/guide/STIHL2010Catalog/41.asp
> 
> zap


 
If thats the case and its not a large mount go at-least 41 then it will max out a 36 inch mill.


----------



## Jags (Apr 18, 2012)

lukem said:


> Does that mean my decomp is busted? Either way it seems to do the job, maybe just not as well as it could? I have no intention to fix it, but am curious.


Maybe not "busted", but probably just a tweak off of its intended purpose.  Hey, don't fix it if its working for you.  It sounds like maybe its just a bit light on the amount of pressure it needs to reset it.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 18, 2012)

I modified my small mount 36" bar to work on my 051 and 075.  I had to slot the oiler holes and open up the bar mount slot with a carbide bit and a dremel to accept the large mount studs.  I know the 660 and the 075 have different size studs (12mm and 14mm diameter,  if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

I talked with our local Stihl dealer who has the saw, he thinks he has that sprocket in stock. I was told by Stihl via email that bar number 3003-000-8853 will fit on the bigger studs and run the .050 3/8 chain that I run on the 660 but the Stihl dealer wants to confirm this first.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> I talked with our local Stihl dealer who has the saw, he thinks he has that sprocket in stock. I was told by Stihl via email that bar number 3003-000-8853 will fit on the bigger studs and run the .050 3/8 chain that I run on the 660 but the Stihl dealer wants to confirm this first.
> 
> Thanks
> Zap


 
Dealer throw my clutch out thinking like that.....lol They did replace it though.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

Smokin if I could get a brand new 660 instead of the 090 would you do it?

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> Smokin if I could get a brand new 660 instead of the 090 would you do it?
> 
> zap


 
Hell No!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

I told him this morning that by the end of next week he will have his answer.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Hell No!


 If the 090 if its in good shape its worth more and only goes up in coin.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

A carb kit was the only thing he did to it, looks very clean. I'll drain the old plow fluid then put some new stuff in this weekend just to make sure it works.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 18, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Hell No!


If you don't get that 090 Zap, me and SmokinJ are coming up to the Adirondacks to kick yer a$$.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> If you don't get that 090 Zap, me and SmokinJ are coming up to the Adirondacks to kick yer a$$.


 Just called the shop, he has about 20 customers he is waiting on so he can't talk. I'll stop by in the morning to seal the deal, looks like the 090 will be added to the stable.

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 18, 2012)

zap said:


> Just called the shop, he has about 20 customers he is waiting on so he can't talk. I'll stop by in the morning to seal the deal, looks like the 090 will be added to the stable.
> 
> zap


Wow.... Very Nice Zap... Thats. Definitely a Fine Arsenal of Saws you have
 For both firewood and Milling


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

The older ones rrrrrrr so damn heavy but I can't pass up the deal.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 18, 2012)

Those old saws are heavier, but they will outlast any of your newer saws...you show me one of these modern saws that will still be running like a ***** ape 40 years from now.  lol.......


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Those old saws are heavier, but they will outlast any of your newer saws...you show me one of these modern saws that will still be running like a ***** ape 40 years from now. lol.......


 

My 460 will!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 18, 2012)

smokinj said:


> My 460 will!


 That's the exception, smokinj........lol....


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 18, 2012)

smokinj said:


> My 460 will!


Mine too


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Those old saws are heavier, but they will outlast any of your newer saws...you show me one of these modern saws that will still be running like a ***** ape 40 years from now. lol.......


 Looked like I would not have time to stop in the morning so I stopped after work to tell him the old green truck with the plow was his, looks like I'll be the owner of the 090  Stihl.

I decided that the 075 av would stay original so some new ripping chain along with a bar and we will be milling with that.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 18, 2012)

You know what stinks?  Now you have to go and buy at LEAST a 54 to 60" bar for that 090, so when you put it on display in the garage or pull it out to scare the hell out of some unruly kids in the area, it will at least look right!  I can't wait to see some pics Zappy.  I'm jealous....


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You know what stinks? Now you have to go and buy at LEAST a 54 to 60" bar for that 090, so when you put it on display in the garage or pull it out to scare the hell out of some unruly kids in the area, it will at least look right! I can't wait to see some pics Zappy. I'm jealous....


 More coin. I never did ask what bar if any came with it but it's not a big deal.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I would have to imagine he has a bar or two for that saw.  Make sure you say "Hey, the bars and chains were part of the deal, right?".  I'm guessing he already figured they are part of the deal, but make sure you ask for anything he has in relation to that saw.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 19, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Those old saws are heavier, but they will outlast any of your newer saws...you show me one of these modern saws that will still be running like a ***** ape 40 years from now. lol.......


 
I dunno Scotty, I got an 034 that's gettin' on in the years!    Saw is gettin' _real_ close to 30 years old.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 19, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Those old saws are heavier, but they will outlast any of your newer saws...you show me one of these modern saws that will still be running like a ***** ape 40 years from now. lol.......


 


Pretty sure I'll get 40 years out of my 440. . . .


----------



## ScotO (Apr 19, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Pretty sure I'll get 40 years out of my 440. . . .


Honestly, with all that plastic on these newer saws Bigg Redd,  I highly doubt it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2012)

zap said:


> More coin. I never did ask what bar if any came with it but it's not a big deal.
> 
> zap


 
075-42 and 090-48 660-36. Now start a milling school and get free labor!  Better yet charge them!


----------



## lukem (Apr 19, 2012)

smokinj said:


> 075-42 and 090-48 660-36. Now start a milling school and get free labor!  Better yet charge them!


 
Might as well offer a course in sharpening too.  That's a lot of cutters to maintain.  I don't envy that...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2012)

lukem said:


> Might as well offer a course in sharpening too. That's a lot of cutters to maintain. I don't envy that...


 
It takes all aspects to make a good csm'er.......With Zaps set-up its pretty easy to knock out 1500 drive links in under 2 hrs. (With the right person)


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 22, 2012)

smokinj said:


> It takes all aspects to make a good csm'er.......With Zaps set-up its pretty easy to knock out 1500 drive links in under 2 hrs. (With the right person)


 The best thing is the money you save sharpening your own chains, especially when I started milling. At the rate I'm going the grinder will be paid for by the start of next summer if not before.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Honestly, with all that plastic on these newer saws Bigg Redd, I highly doubt it.


 Just hooked up the old plow to the old green truck, worked like a charm after sitting for three years(changed the fluid) so the Stihl 090 is in the bag.
zap


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2012)

zap said:


> Just hooked up the old plow to the old green truck, worked like a charm after sitting for three years(changed the fluid) so the Stihl 090 is in the bag.
> zap


Nice job Zap.... Im sure you had some good times in that Green Chevy. But that 090 will provide many good times to come.. 

Waiting on Pics! !!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Nice job Zap.... Im sure you had some good times in that Green Chevy. But that 090 will provide many good times to come..
> 
> Waiting on Pics! !!


 Dex, I just found the tripod for taking movies with the camera while milling, maybe this weekend. I have a nice topped off Hemlock that will come down for milling.

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 24, 2012)

zap said:


> Dex, I just found the tripod for taking movies with the camera while milling, maybe this weekend. I have a nice topped off Hemlock that will come down for milling.
> 
> zap


Double "Like" this one!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Double "Like" this one!!


 If the Hemlock is good enough we will be milling it for the coffee table. Ordering this book tomorrow so I have some tips on building this for my wife.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003896/9405/rustic-furniture-workshop.aspx

zap


----------



## Thistle (Apr 24, 2012)

You'd be amazed in what you can build with just a drawknife,spokeshave,10pt crosscut saw, brace/set of auger bits,cabinet scraper & block plane/smooth plane/jointer plane.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 24, 2012)

Thistle said:


> You'd be amazed in what you can build with just a drawknife,spokeshave,10pt crosscut saw, brace/set of auger bits,cabinet scraper & block plane/smooth plane/jointer plane.


One of my first projects when I get started is to build a shaving horse. 

http://www.greenwoodworking.com/ShavingHorsePlans


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2012)

Thistle said:


> You'd be amazed in what you can build with just a drawknife,spokeshave,10pt crosscut saw, brace/set of auger bits,cabinet scraper & block plane/smooth plane/jointer plane.


 
Oh man, Thats a little fancy for me.....lol I did pick up a free joiner this year. Mini mill sure comes in handy if you need to break down a big slap. I would add fosner bits and plug makers and your set.


----------

